# K2 T1 DB Stiffness



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a pair that have 60ish days on them. They are still pretty stiff but I enjoy them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's one of the stiffest boots k2 makes it's designed for charging. I've owned 3 pairs of them and every year they get stiffer. toe and heel movments aren't right you should be driving from your ankle flexing forward which sounds like this boots actually making you do it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rocked them last season, and yes they're stiff. Mine definitely felt like ski boots the first handful of full days out. Maybe you should try the Maysis instead since it's just a tad softer. I have the Burton Imperials this year because they fit me great and are very comfy. However, I'm finding them a bit soft for my liking, and have been debating trying out the Ion instead.


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for your responses.

They are definitely making me change my riding style - correcting my wrongs; and they do love speed. I took them out again today into some outer powder and they were great. The response was incredible. Unfortunately, back inbounds on the groomers and pp, I had a hard time controlling the speed and I could feel even the smallest bumps -- all the way up.

Because I only spend maybe 40% of my season in powder and I was having trouble on the grooms -- I think I'm going to exchange them for something a little softer and "resort friendly". I really like the boots, but despite thinking I was ready for something so stiff, my skill is just not good enough for them yet.

I still want to upgrade to a stiffer boot so would the Maysis be the next "softer" model even though K2 lists it the same as the T1 or would the Ryker be better? Any other recommendations for a 50/50 powder/resort rider?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Maysis is the old T1 from 2 years ago it's softer due to the material differences. Go try it on see how it feels and flexes for you. Not everyone can handle the new T1 it's too much boot for most people I have 30 days on my new set and they still aren't even close to breaking in makes it great for charging in the pipe, jumps, and carving. My jib game is a bit lacking.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

iirc, in K2's catalog or website this year, the Maysis is actually rated 1 level softer than the T1. I think the main difference comes from the lack of a velcro shin strap on the Maysis, just like the Imperial.


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice. I exchanged the T1's for the Maysis and spent a couple days on them albeit the wrong size and sadly I was not able to find any 8 1/2. Apparently I waited too long and missed the boat on my size.

So I downgraded to the Rykers and actually, I seem to have found the right boot for me. Not the upgrade I was hoping to progress to, but still a good boot. Same liner as the Maysis, but without the BOA inside; still much stiffer than my current boot.

Hopefully by the end of the season I'll be ready to progress up again and can find a pair of closeout Maysis.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 doesn't do 1 to 1 sizing so an 8 and a 8.5 are the exact same size liner and shell. Only difference is the stock footbed which is crap.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I may have to sell my K2 T1 DB's I got late last season. Which makes me really sad, its almost as if they shrunk over the offseason while in my garage? Now the right foot small toe area is crammed into the side when on my toe edge and it gets painful after 3-4 hours probably. I tried with the regular insoles and my Superfeet...

It sucks too i cant return them at this point. Im hoping i can sell them on craigslist for 150-175 as they are still like new really and not ridden much, and since i got them for 210 on sale late last season that wouldnt be too bad of a hit.

Im regretting selling my Burton Rulers now, they were still comfy i was just wanted something new and found some guy that was actually willing to pay like 1/2 of what i paid for them 2 years earlier lol...


----------



## UTSnowboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

I didn't realize they weren't 1-1 sizing, I guessed maybe they weren't. I ended up taking out the stock footbed anyways -- way too hard even with the harshmellow. But it doesn't matter anyway, I couldn't find an 8 either -- 9's and above.

I've been riding on the Rykers now for a week and they're perfect for my skill level, stiffer, but not too stiff. The inner BOA was nicer on the other boots, but the drawstring is easy too, just not as easy to adjust on the lift.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> I may have to sell my K2 T1 DB's I got late last season. Which makes me really sad, its almost as if they shrunk over the offseason while in my garage? Now the right foot small toe area is crammed into the side when on my toe edge and it gets painful after 3-4 hours probably. I tried with the regular insoles and my Superfeet...
> 
> It sucks too i cant return them at this point. Im hoping i can sell them on craigslist for 150-175 as they are still like new really and not ridden much, and since i got them for 210 on sale late last season that wouldnt be too bad of a hit.
> 
> Im regretting selling my Burton Rulers now, they were still comfy i was just wanted something new and found some guy that was actually willing to pay like 1/2 of what i paid for them 2 years earlier lol...


Just go get them remolded.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just go get them remolded.


I never did get them molded to begin with because i dont know of any places around here that actually know what they are doing.

I know REI just sticks it on a blower and has you stand in it for 10 minutes, that good enough?


----------

